# Какая степень остеохондроза? Помогите!



## Denis671 (16 Июл 2018)

Мне почти 18.
Неприятные ощущения в пояснице, а точнее справа внизу, в грудном отделе время от времени болит.
У врача был, сказал сколиоз первой степени и остеохондроз, но не сказал какой степени, а я забыл спросить. На сколько все запущено? Кстати висеть на турнике в моем случае полезно? Можно ли бегать?


----------

